# تفاسير صوتية للكتاب المقدس



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

مفيش موقع واضع كل تفاسير الكتاب المقدس الصوتية في مكان واحد
و ممكن في الموقع هنا تتجمع كل التفاسير دي في مكان واحد
لانها اسهل للمتابعة 
و معظم الاوقات الاصحاح بيخلص تفسيرة في نفس المحاضرة
و ممكن تسمعها و انت بتحمل حاجة  او بتتصفح مش هتبقي ملزم بالقعدة قدام كتاب بتقرا كلمة كلمة
و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (20 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح 




دة موقع فية تفسير الكتاب المقدس صوتيا بالكامل (باللغة العربية) بصيغة mp3 



http://www.saint-mary.net/family/bible_study/


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

ebnelmalek_2010 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااا اخويا الحبيب
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (20 يوليو 2012)

ebnelmalek_2010 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الف شكر على هذا اللنك  احسب حالي عثرت على كنز بفضلك حقيقية تستحق الشكر:t16:


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2012)

فكرة جيدة لكن تفتقر للمادة.
هل هناك تفاسير صوتية اخرى متوفرة على النت؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> فكرة جيدة لكن تفتقر للمادة.
> هل هناك تفاسير صوتية اخرى متوفرة على النت؟



يوجد 
سوف احاول نقل بعض التفاسير الصوتية
منها
http://orsozox.org/tafsear/
*القس مرقس ميلاد

*http://www.orsozox.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73296
* تفسير  الكتاب   المقدس لابونا  داود    لمعى*

http://www.saint-mary.net/family/bible_study/
تفسير الكتاب المقدس للدكتور/ مجدي نجيب


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> يوجد
> سوف احاول نقل بعض التفاسير الصوتية
> منها
> http://orsozox.org/tafsear/
> ...


مواقع مفيدة جدا
 وياريت ترفع التفاسير دي 
هتبقي اضافة حلوة للمنتدي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوض تعبك


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2012)

جاري التحميل، والفهرسة ثم إعادة الرفع بطريقة منسقة أكثر..


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2012)

هل يوجد تفاسير فيديو أيضاً؟


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جاري التحميل، والفهرسة ثم إعادة الرفع بطريقة منسقة أكثر..




:11_12_13[1]:


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> هل يوجد تفاسير فيديو أيضاً؟


في برنامج اسمة روح و حياة كان لتفسير الكتاب علي سي تي في 
و خلص تفسير العهدين
و كمان في برنامج تفسير لابونا داود لمعي مش فاكر اسمة
و اكيد موجودة علي يوتيوب


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC27D03E5DDE73B00&feature=plcp
دي حلقات من برنامج روح و حياة 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFB8DB541DB813867&feature=plcp
و دي حلقات من برنامج غذاء الروح لابونا داود لمعي


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

http://www.kenesty.com/share/channel/66/recent/basic/1
برنامج فتشوا الكتب لابونا داود لمعي 
عن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

ebnelmalek_2010 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...





amgdmega قال:


> شكرااااااااااا اخويا الحبيب
> ربنا يعوض تعبك





My Rock قال:


> فكرة جيدة لكن تفتقر للمادة.
> هل هناك تفاسير صوتية اخرى متوفرة على النت؟





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> http://www.saint-mary.net/family/bible_study/
> تفسير الكتاب المقدس للدكتور/ مجدي نجيب



بعد ساعات سيكون معكم بإذن المسيح هذا التفسير، ولكنه كبير نسبياً، حجمه يتجاوز الـ 6 جيجا على ما اتذكر، هل ستحملوه؟


----------



## amgd beshara (25 يوليو 2012)

> بعد ساعات سيكون معكم بإذن المسيح هذا التفسير، ولكنه كبير نسبياً، حجمه يتجاوز الـ 6 جيجا على ما اتذكر، هل ستحملوه؟


انا كنت اقصد يترفع علي المنتدي و نقدر نحمل الجزء اللى احنا عايزينة 
زي الترانيم كدة يعني
سماع مباشر و تحميل 
و شكرا لتعبك الكبير استاذي مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

هذه خطوة اولى الى ان يتم ترتيبها من قِبل الإدارة..


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2012)

عمل مولكا مهم جداً. سالقي نظرة على ترتيب الملفات وساحاول ترتيب طريقة دمجها مع التفاسير الحالية.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

انا كنت الفترة السابقة أحمل هذه الملفات ، والآن بدأت في الرفع، كل الفكرة يا زعيم هو تأسيس مكان للرفع وانا مستعد للمساعدة بالرفع..


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2012)

المهم ان تكون الملفات منسقة. يعني الملفات الصوتية مقسمة حسب السفر وحسب رقم الإصحاح.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

هذا فعلته بالفعل الأيام السابقة، انا جاهز على الرفع من الآن لان التنسيق قمت به بالفعل..


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2012)

رائع. ارسلي الرابط بعد الرفع حتى القي نظرة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

تم....


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا بارك حاتكم*

*بجد ناس كتير بستفيد*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2012)

*تفسير الكتاب المقدس المسموع (صوت) للدكتور مجدي لبيب مع روابط مباشرة*


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *تفسير الكتاب المقدس المسموع (صوت) للدكتور مجدي لبيب مع روابط مباشرة*


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
شكرا لتعبك استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبي، اية تاني عايزه؟ قول لي وانا هاجهزه لك بكل سهولة، المهم الإستفادة تكون موجودة للكل..


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> حبيبي، اية تاني عايزه؟ قول لي وانا هاجهزه لك بكل سهولة، المهم الإستفادة تكون موجودة للكل..


انت تعبت كتير استاذي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2012)

مافيش تعب، النت هو من يتعب ، لو في اي حاجة تاني قول لي عليها..


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مافيش تعب، النت هو من يتعب ، لو في اي حاجة تاني قول لي عليها..


:flowers:
امين استاذي لو في ااي حاجة تاني اكيد هلجأ لك 
شكرا لتعبك الكبير و مجهودك في الخدمة 
ربنا يعوضك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## amgd beshara (4 فبراير 2013)

هل في اخبار جديدة لانشاء هذا القسم ..


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

god bless your effort


----------

